# 2Zeilige Textbox?



## bröggle (22. Jan 2004)

Wie bekomme ich meine TextBox dazu einen 2 Zeiligen Text auszugeben?

bei einem String mit \n  bzw \n\r bricht das Programm ab und beendet sich...,?!? ???:L


----------



## bummerland (22. Jan 2004)

was meinst du denn mit textbox?  ???:L 
ein textfield kann das nicht. eine textarea kann es aber.


----------



## stev.glasow (22. Jan 2004)

becstift hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was meinst du denn mit textbox?  ???:L
> ein textfield kann das nicht. eine textarea kann es aber.


dann meinte er bestimmt textarea 



			
				bröggle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie bekomme ich meine TextBox dazu einen 2 Zeiligen Text auszugeben?
> 
> bei einem String mit \n  bzw \n\r bricht das Programm ab und beendet sich...,?!? ???:L



versuch mal:

```
"<html><body>zeile1
zeile2</body></html>"
```
(weis aber nicht genau ob es geht)

<edit>
oder :


```
String r = System.getProperty("file.separator"); 
//mh ... ja ... 
System.getProperty("line.separator"); // natürlich
```


----------



## bröggle (23. Jan 2004)

ähmm... Kategorie nicht beachtet?


Es geht hie rum J2ME!->
Dort werden Texte in einer TextBox angezeigt...zumindest wenn man es sich einfach machen will und ohne großen gui einsatz auskommen will...weil der ist da noch komplizierter als normalerweise...


----------



## bummerland (23. Jan 2004)

huch


----------



## bröggle (23. Jan 2004)

macht ja nichts...

TextBox wird erstellt so:


```
TextBox(String title, String text, int maxSize, int constraints)
```
max size reicht aus und bei den constraints steht 0 für alle Zeichen sind erlaubt:laut api auch Zeilen umbrüche die mit \n  gemacht werden....---> ???:L


----------



## stev.glasow (23. Jan 2004)

bröggle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ähmm... Kategorie nicht beachtet?
> 
> 
> Es geht hie rum J2ME!->
> Dort werden Texte in einer TextBox angezeigt...zumindest wenn man es sich einfach machen will und ohne großen gui einsatz auskommen will...weil der ist da noch komplizierter als normalerweise...



ok. aber 'System.getProperty("line.separator");' gibt es doch, oder ?


----------



## bröggle (23. Jan 2004)

liefert komischerweise "null" zurück...


----------



## stev.glasow (23. Jan 2004)

und wie sieht's mit 

```
"<html><body>zeile1
zeile2</body></html>"
```
 aus ?


----------



## bröggle (23. Jan 2004)

dann gibt er logischerweise 
	
	
	
	





```
<html><body>zeile1
zeile2</body></html>
```
 aus->wie einen ganz normalen string


EDIT

Ich habs gelöst........ anscheinend braucht \n mehr als ein normales zeichen->meine mindestzeichenanzahl war zu klein...


PROBLEM GELÖST


----------



## stev.glasow (23. Jan 2004)

bröggle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dann gibt er logischerweise
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das mit dem html war meiner meinung nach gar nicht soo unlogisch, aber egal, hat ja nicht funktioniert und das problem ist ja jetzt auch gelöst ...


----------



## Roar (24. Jan 2004)

@stevg: html funktioniert nur in swing komponenten.


----------



## stev.glasow (24. Jan 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @stevg: html funktioniert nur in swing komponenten.


das wusste ich, nur von der MicroEdition hab ich null plan: ich bin davon ausgegangen das diese einige swing komponenten zur verfügung stellt. nächstes mal sollte ich wohl lieber nachlesen, wenn ich mich über dinge unterhalte von denen ich keine ahnung habe.


----------



## Roar (24. Jan 2004)

ich hab auch kein plan von ME, aber dass sie keine swing komponenten zur verfügung stellt is doch klar  :? das würde ja ewig laden auf nem handy  :?  :?  ???:L


----------



## stev.glasow (24. Jan 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich hab auch kein plan von ME, aber dass sie keine swing komponenten zur verfügung stellt is doch klar  :? das würde ja ewig laden auf nem handy  :?  :?  ???:L


wieso ist klar, kannst du mich mal aufklären ?


----------



## Roar (24. Jan 2004)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Roar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weils halt eben ewig laden würde  :? . außerdem haben manche handy gar nicht die mögliochkeit sowas darzustellen (farbe und so) oder die entsprechenden eingabegeräte, also musste die von sun das ja einheitlich machen  ???:L


----------



## stev.glasow (24. Jan 2004)

mh ... ok. danke.


----------



## Stefan1200 (26. Jan 2004)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ok. aber 'System.getProperty("line.separator");' gibt es doch, oder ?



Nein. Es gibt laut WTK nur 4 System Properties. Eine für die Handy Marke, eine für die Handy Sprache und noch zwei mehr oder weniger unwichtige.


----------



## Stefan1200 (26. Jan 2004)

Auf dem Handy können nur Handy GUI Elemente wie Listen, Textboxen und so weiter verwendet werden, wie diese auch im Handy eigenen Menü vorkommen. Oder halt selber zeichnen. Quasi wie AWT fürs Handy. Stellt euch Java 1.1 ohne Swing vor, so in etwa ist das WTK.


----------



## stev.glasow (26. Jan 2004)

alles klar. und um zurück zum thema zu kommen: wie machen ich einen zeilen umbruch in einer textbox ?


----------



## bröggle (26. Jan 2004)

mit nem \n , aber es müssen genügend zeichen drin sein in der Textbox...


----------



## stev.glasow (26. Jan 2004)

bröggle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mit nem \n , aber es müssen genügend zeichen drin sein in der Textbox...


stimmt - das hattest du bereits gesagt.   (entschuldigt - mit mir ist in letzter zeit nicht viel los)


----------

